# Ship handgun via GROUND...



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I was wondering if you can ship a handgun via GROUND if you send the slide and frame in seperate boxes???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can send a slide anywhere to anyone. If you ship a frame in any condition you have to ship to a person who has FFL. That's from a FFL to a FFL if it crosses a state line. Check your state laws and federal laws.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The frame IS the gun, according to the US Govt - so, separating it doesn't matter. As said above - U can mail the barrel and slide via the post office, ship it ground, do anything U want. But the receiver/frame MUST be shipped next day.

US Postal service will not ship a handgun unless U are an FFL. It's not against federal law per se to ship a gun via ground. But, both UPS and Fed Ex require a gun be shipped next day - this is their corporate policy. And, it IS against the law to ship a handgun and NOT inform the shipper that it is a handgun. I've seen the statutes for this posted on other sites in the past.

Its unfortunate that the shippers went to this policy several years ago. It seems that UPS initially started this rule because too many of its employees were stealing the guns.

Some guys like to brag that they mark the box "machine parts," and ship it ground anyway. U may get away with i - but good luck getting your money for it via their insurance if U were not honest about what was in the package. And, U might get in trouble for it to boot.

Don't do it. It sucks, but ship it properly.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Interesting...both parts are useless without the other part, but the frame is considered the "gun".

I bet I could do much more damage with a slide than with the frame...

I could load a bullet, press in the trigger safety switch (to unlock the firing pin) and then smack the back of the firing pin to fire the round. Of course, I will probably hit myself in the face or something...

EDIT:

Has anyone checked with DHL? I thought there was a Federal Mandate that required handguns to be shipped via Overnight delivery. If the only law is that you MUST tell them that you are shipping a gun. Has DHL followed suit with Brown and FedEx?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know - DHL is rarely seen around here - but I think I read someone say a while back on another site that DHL won't ship handguns.... I might be wrong.

As for the fra,e - take that up with the ATF


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

I've done this before, without fully understanding the law. Nothing happend, I just felt bad afterwards. But yes you will get in a heap of shit if someone finds out.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I have shipped several guns via ground. My experiences have been good and bad. Good when the employee knows what the proper procedures are and bad when the employee freaks out with the mention of the word, FIREARM. I've done it legally and illegally...meaning I've lied. Said it was machined parts. F*** 'em. If these companies would train the employees properly, nothing should be mishandled. It is also my understanding the overnight rule is a company (UPS, FedX) policy. It's to curb down employee thief. I also believe DHL does not ship firearms. Good luck. I know you'll try to be honest, but sometimes the system makes one lie. Not right, but s*** happens. It's all a gamble.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> I have shipped several guns via ground. My experiences have been good and bad. Good when the employee knows what the proper procedures are and bad when the employee freaks out with the mention of the word, FIREARM. I've done it legally and illegally...meaning I've lied. Said it was machined parts. F*** 'em. If these companies would train the employees properly, nothing should be mishandled. It is also my understanding the overnight rule is a company (UPS, FedX) policy. It's to curb down employee thief. I also believe DHL does not ship firearms. Good luck. I know you'll try to be honest, but sometimes the system makes one lie. Not right, but s*** happens. It's all a gamble.


I never did overnight, nor did I put any markings on the box about what it was. I just fully disassembled it, wrapped shit tightly and seperatly, and shipped it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> I never did overnight, nor did I put any markings on the box about what it was. I just fully disassembled it, wrapped shit tightly and seperatly, and shipped it.


U will be screwed if they loose it and U expect to collect the insurance then.


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

I am a Corporate Loss Prevention Investigator with DHL and we do not ship firearms.

Keech


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

How do you load a "bullet?"


----------

